# Converting tub/shower to shower only



## Bluesax (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey All,
I just pulled out the tub/shower in my second bathroom and the wife wants to have a tiled shower only. The plumbing is pretty standard one handle, diverter valve, Mixset, etc. How do I replumb for just a shower with separate Hot/Cold water handles? I'll try to attach a picture of the present plumbing. Thanks.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Aug 27, 2007)

First thing to do is replace to old with a new shower only diverter. Follow the directions it comes with and should go reasonably smooth. I am not sure how much of a explanation you need here but they are fairly simple to do.


----------



## AndyD5 (Sep 5, 2007)

you're gonna open up the wall right you should have both hot and cold water lines coming in then the length going to the tub filler and the length going straight up to the shower head replace the knob with a shower only and leave out the length of pipe down to the tub area you could also just put a cap on it. so if anyone else wants a tub there later they could


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey Bluesax:

When you replace the controls, be sure to get a 'scald-proof' set for the protection of you and others who will come along after you. A person with diabetes gradually looses feeling and can scald their skin before they know it. Its the law here in Kentucky; I don't know about your plumbing code.

Glenn


----------

